# Billy Bones?



## northwet smoker (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone try his rubs? Ordered up a couple of ECB charcoal pans to use as the water pan in my WSM and decided to add a few of his rubs in to make the shipping worthwhile. I've heard good things while cruising around the web but was wondering if anyone here has tried them. I got the competition blend and the beef master. Any thoughts? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## douglaslizard (Sep 13, 2008)

great rubs the competition should be applied and let sit up to 8 hrs or longer depending on the meat what i do is apply it then before i put it on the smoker ill dab some more on.if you like the comp.then next order try the *** cherry mixed with it and there is a real treat.havent tried his beefmaster yet but it is on my next order.if you do the original put it on no more than an hour before you put it on the smoker


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with Doug, i have won money with it also.I like my rubs a little finer grind than what Billy Bones comes, so i tend to grind a little and mix back in with with some unground rub.
I havent bought many rubs , would rather make my own, but i REALLY like the products Mr Walls puts out.


----------



## forcedsquint (Oct 10, 2008)

I get it by the case and love it.

I can't wait to try the new Caribbean and Triple *** Cherry dry rubs. If you contact them they will allow you to purchased mix and match cases.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 10, 2008)

The competition rub is O.K., his original is pretty good.

The triple cherry is not even close to worth the money....

The caribbean is more like a coffee rub.


----------

